

How to Build Your Own Google Docs (Without Google) - jamest
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/04/firepad-firebase/

======
RobAley
This is, or appears to be, a collaborative text editor, of which there are
many available, and a fairly basic one at that. And not a google docs
replacement. Am I missing something?

~~~
jimmytttt
From www.firepad.io

How is Firepad different than other collaborative text editors?

Most collaborative text editors require special code to run on a server,
making them impractical to use if you're not already using the right server
stack. Firepad has no server dependencies and instead relies on Firebase for
real-time data synchronization. This means that it's easy to add Firepad to
any application, even static websites. All you need to do is drop in the
JavaScript files and go.

------
egeozcan
Direct link to the mentioned project: <https://github.com/firebase/firepad>

------
616c
I can build "my own Google Docs" with a series of many different document
store databases. Why would I have a proprietary API back-end I cannot host
myself as an alternative to Google? Let me host my own live text editor, text,
editor, and all, xthxbai. The irony is pretty funny though.

